# Pond hopping?



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me some good ponds in the Pcola area to fish for bass from the shore. I have found a few, but recently they haven't been producing.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck. It's too damn hot...

KsB


----------

